# Smith & Wesson SD 4O VE



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

Was wondering if anybody had any experience with this hangun or own one. I'm in the market for a handgun and I know a guy that's selling one for very cheap. 

Other options I'm looking at is a Sig 229, glock 23, or springfield. 

Suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Nate In Parma Hts (Jul 4, 2014)

They're OK. I'd much rather have one of their M&P's over the SD VE line. 

Glock's are Glocks. They're ugly, blocky, and reliable as hell. I could never get past the grip and grip angle, and ended up going with an M&P. 

Springfield XD's are good, I just never liked the texture of the grip, or the grip safety. 

Sig's are gonna be great guns. They're Sig's after all. Even their polymer guns are quality.


If you're willing to give them consideration, check out CZ. Their polymer guns, the P-09 and compact P-07 are great guns. And if you don't mind spending a little extra, and having a heavier metal frame, the 75 series are downright amazing guns.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

I have one in 9mm. I have never had a problem with it. They aren't anything fancy, but in that price range it would be hard to find a better pistol. I've seen them as low as $259. $299 is about average retail.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

I'm not looking for anything fancy anyway. Just something practical for home and the occasional trip to the shooting range. The guy I know is selling his for $200 has less than 500 rounds shot in it. He says. Good deal?


----------



## Nate In Parma Hts (Jul 4, 2014)

Wave $175 in front of him and see if he'll take it. Otherwise $200 isn't bad. Just shine a light in the barrel and make sure the bore is clean and the rifling looks good, and make sure the breech end, feed ramp look good too, as well as rails the slide rides on.

Coming from a friend, you shouldn't have any problems, but it's always better to give it the once over beforehand.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

If it's in good condition that's a good price.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

I might try to negotiate the price down lol


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

supercanoe said:


> If it's in good condition that's a good price.


I bought mine 4 years ago in 9MM + 2 boxes of ammo for $250. Good gun, put a bunch thru it with no problems. Cycles everything I shoot (factory stuff).


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Yeah I agree on good guns. I had the .40 as well. Long trigger pull but very reliable and never had any problems with it.


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

Crappy triggers are a concern. That can be fixed here: https://store.apextactical.com/WebDirect/Products/Category?categoryId=22

So if you're particular about your triggers you may want to figure in the cost of upgrading while you negotiate.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

buckeye dan said:


> Crappy triggers are a concern. That can be fixed here: https://store.apextactical.com/WebDirect/Products/Category?categoryId=22
> 
> So if you're particular about your triggers you may want to figure in the cost of upgrading while you negotiate.


What don't you like about the trigger? Just curious.


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

BuzzBait Brad said:


> What don't you like about the trigger? Just curious.



Imho the pull is incredibly long followed by a very heavy trigger. Different strokes for different folks i guess. Could always ask to dry fire it?


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

BuzzBait Brad said:


> What don't you like about the trigger? Just curious.


All that I have handled are a long stiff stroke with a long reset. Some are quite coarse as well. The trigger kit I posted from Apex fixes everything.

If you aren't particular about your triggers in general, the stock trigger will be just fine. I wanted to make everyone aware of the fact it can be improved significantly.

I've shot the before and after trigger and I can tell you that Apex is hands down more desirable but not exactly necessary. That's up to the individual.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

buckeye dan said:


> All that I have handled are a long stiff stroke with a long reset. Some are quite coarse as well. The trigger kit I posted from Apex fixes everything.
> 
> If you aren't particular about your triggers in general, the stock trigger will be just fine. I wanted to make everyone aware of the fact it can be improved significantly.
> 
> I've shot the before and after trigger and I can tell you that Apex is hands down more desirable but not exactly necessary. That's up to the individual.


Oh ok. I'll have to shoot it and see how it feels for myself. Upgrading it would definitely be something I'd do eventually.


----------

